# Download videos from my Sony Handycam DCR-HC40E to Windows 7 PC



## lodget (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi!
After upgrading my computer to Windows 7 Ultimate I tried to download some old footage from some mini DV's using my Sony DCR-HC40E camcorder connected to my PC via a usb cable. I updated Sony's software from Picture Package to PMB, and bought Serif Movie Plus 5 to edit the video footage. Unfortunately my computer only sees the camcorder as a blank drive. I have checked that my settings on the camcorder are set to streaming for USB. These settings worked on XP as did the hardware and a previous version of Movie Plus. I have looked on Sony's support page and it says: 


*Drivers:*
The drivers needed to connect your Sony camcorder to a computer and transfer files are already included in the operating system.

*Not Supported:*
The USB streaming feature is not supported with the Windows 7 operating system.

Can anybody suggest a solution short of buying a new camcorder?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Does the camera have a Firewire connection and would that be supported under Windows 7? Have you tried XP mode? This is an virtual machine XP installation.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here for drivers Sony eSupport - DCR-HC40 - Software Updates & Drivers


----------

